# Starting lens upgrade.



## ruuneos (Mar 25, 2012)

First things first, I've been thinking now to get nice collection of L-series lenses and get rid of EF-S.
At the moment I own 7D with 17-55mm f2.8 (won't sell that one) and basic kit lens 18-135mm.

Lens to get:
- 16-35 f2.8L
- 24-105 f4L
- 70-200 f2.8L II
- 100 f2.8L Macro
And maybe some prime 50mm f1.4 or 1.2.

And later on when got those, move to FF body and keeping 7D as second body.
Any thoughts about this idea?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 25, 2012)

There is a 1.6 factor in apparent focal length between crop and FF. You will find yourself using different focal lengths on your FF body, so do not buy lenses for FF based on the focal lengths you now use.

In particular, 
I'd hold off the 16-35mm L until you get your FF body and determine if 24mm is wide enough. 16mm is like 10mm on your crop.

You may very well want a lens that is 400mm, its about like 250mm on your crop.


----------



## ruuneos (Mar 26, 2012)

Well second option for wide angle could be Tokina 11-16mm and Sigma 30mm F1.4 could be option for prime 50mm instead.

7D 1.6 crop makes that 30mm to 48mm pretty close to 50mm.
Those can be few options in this case.


----------



## Random Orbits (Mar 26, 2012)

Start with the lenses that you'd use on the 7D (i.e. 70-200, 100 macro or a fast prime), and skip the ones that make more sense being used exclusively on FF (16-35, 24-105). The 24-105 is a better value if you get it as part of a kit, and the range of the 17-55 is much more useful than the more expensive 16-35. When you move FF, then you can sell the 17-55 and get the FF with the 24-105, and later get the 16-35 if you need it. You don't want to get lenses intended for FF use too far in advance b/c your plans might change. They might come out with a new version, which you might prefer or the existing one might have a price drop (i.e. 5DII price reduced after 5DIII announced).


----------



## RC (Mar 26, 2012)

ruuneos said:


> First things first, I've been thinking now to get nice collection of L-series lenses and get rid of EF-S.
> At the moment I own 7D with 17-55mm f2.8 (won't sell that one) and basic kit lens 18-135mm.
> 
> Lens to get:
> ...



The lens you listed as bullets are the exact lens I currently have for my 7D except my 70-200 is the F4 IS version. I had the 15-85 but sold it last year. The next lens on my list is the 35 1.4 II which is rumored later this year (hoping mkII is WS). If the price of the new 35 follows the price of the new 24-70, I may get the 50L instead. 

So obviously I think your lens map is appropriate except you have some redundancy with the 17-55 and 16-35. Why are you wanting both these lens with a crop body?

Edit: Oh I see, retread your post, sorry. So get your 16-35 last when you get your FF. Then you may consider selling your 17-55 to help fund lens/body. Looking forward to adding a FF as well but it will be a while before I get the funds.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 26, 2012)

ruuneos said:


> First things first, I've been thinking now to get nice collection of L-series lenses and get rid of EF-S.
> At the moment I own 7D with 17-55mm f2.8 (won't sell that one) and basic kit lens 18-135mm.
> 
> Lens to get:
> ...



The good EF-S lenses (like the 17-55mm) are generally better than their L equivalents (e.g. 16-35 II) when both are used on a crop body.

I'd say get the 70-200mm II, 100L Macro, and a prime or two, which will all be excellent on your 7D, then get the 24-105mm with the FF kit (where it's a great deal), and the 16-35mm after that (24mm on FF is already wider than your current 17mm on APS-C).

After going FF, I kept my 7D and 17-55mm, but honestly, I really use the 7D almost entirely for birds/wildlife with my 100-400mm.


----------



## iMagic (Mar 31, 2012)

get rid of the 18-135 and buy the 70-200. If you want to play with macro keep the 18-135 and get the macro. 70-200 and macro are crazy good after canon AF calibration (my recent 100L macro had to go back as it was very much out of focus). The 70-200 is heavy so be aware of that.


----------



## Joellll (Mar 31, 2012)

iMagic said:


> get rid of the 18-135 and buy the 70-200. If you want to play with macro keep the 18-135 and get the macro. 70-200 and macro are crazy good after canon AF calibration (my recent 100L macro had to go back as it was very much out of focus). The 70-200 is heavy so be aware of that.


The lighter f/4 variant will do well if weight is an issue.


----------



## ScottyP (May 27, 2012)

Good you are hanging on to the 7d for the 1.6 length advantage (as well as the camera's other good qualities). I only have one EF-S lens (17-55 same as yours), but even with the crop body I find my 70-200 mk2 is short for some things, and very short for birds. Not even birds on treetops, mind you, but even birds on birdfeeders in my back yard. I have never shot with a FF body, but I wonder at how suddenly myopic one feels when making the change "cold-turkey" without keeping the 1.6X body.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 28, 2012)

depend what you shoot really

If you can help us out with that it would be an easier task of recomending something
but the 70-200 f2.8 IS II is a wonderfull lens and would complement you 17-55 quite well

then there are the fast primes if you are looking more at low light shallow DoF stuff


----------



## dturano (May 28, 2012)

If your not going to full frame check out the sigma 10-20mm f/3.5. Also I recently picked up the tamron 24-70mm f/2.8 and am really impressed with the results. 

When i had the 7d I had the sigma mentioned above and the canon 24-70mm but on a crop wanted a little wider, the 17-55 is a great lens on crop body. I figured if your sticking with 1.6x than the 24-70mm probably wont be something you will swap for the 17-55mm but figured i would put it out there.

Great lens lineup your gearing towards.


----------

